# Can anyone date this stick?



## BrooksP (2 mo ago)

I've just joined the forum to ask about this stick. I'd be interested to know how old it is, where it was made, and what fittings it had top and bottom. I've always know it to be in our family here in the UK.

It is made of (I'm pretty sure) ebony, and is very solid and heavy. It has some splits that are very typical of ebony.

Family legend has it that it had silver fittings top and bottom but these were sold long ago in a period of hardship. (I can't see a silver ferrule being a good idea though!). The top has a hole in, and the bottom has a pin (somewhat battered).

Thanks very much for any information you can give!


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

Very nice Brooks! From the looks of it and the intricate carving
I'd say late 1880's to early 1900's. It seems to me that period
of time is when walking sticks were most popular and in demand by
fanciers and the elite. If it's true ebony, it's valuable since
an ebony wood that long is rare. Most ebony wood comes from India but some from
Africa too.
I'm guessing it's worth around $250 as is. I think if you had a professional add a silver knob and 
silver bottom tip to it you could double it's value if the splits aren't too severe, but then I'm no expert. This is an enthusiast's opinion.


----------



## BrooksP (2 mo ago)

Many thanks for the reply Valky! (My _surname _is Brooks, but no matter!)

How would a silver bottom tip be constructed? I'm thinking that silver would be far too soft (and valuable!) to use as the actual tip in contact with the ground? Would it be a cover to somthing harder and more durable?

Just found this remarkably similar item in past Denhams auction sales:










That gives me a really good idea as to how it might have looked. Isn't the internet wonderful!

Thanks,
Peter


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

A silver fitting on the base could have had a hole in it to accommodate the pin on the bottom. Something shaped like a drinking glass with a hole through the bottom. The pin would then have fitted into a tip of some more durable material, horn or brass maybe.

I wouldn't be surprised if the one you found the auction photo of was made by the same maker.


----------



## BrooksP (2 mo ago)

Thanks for the info, that's very useful.

Yes, looks like it could be by the same maker - same shape, and the patterns while not identical have the same elements. No way of finding a maker though except by old adverts I guess. One day maybe...

I like the join between the knob and the stick on the auction one, it's a nice clean flow rather than the bead on my stick. I'm going to have to give that some thought.


----------

